# What is it that make me feel like having a fire.



## edwardcloud (Dec 21, 2006)

I mediate regularly for quite sometimes. I find that recently when i do so, inside my stomach or near the so call dan tian there, i feel like some heat inside it. Had i done something wrong that causes it?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 21, 2006)

edwardcloud said:


> I mediate regularly for quite sometimes. I find that recently when i do so, inside my stomach or near the so call dan tian there, i feel like some heat inside it. Had i done something wrong that causes it?



It sounds like Qi development to me, which would be something good not something wrong.


----------

